
The Difference Between API Gateways and Service Mesh - fosk
https://konghq.com/blog/the-difference-between-api-gateways-and-service-mesh/
======
kh_hk
The sidecar pattern has always looked too complex to me, back in the days of
using consul over docker swarm. I was just happy once I managed to get the
consul DNS server to respond to service queries, and that's when I stopped,
once I realized maybe I did not need that complexity, even though it made many
things transparent.

I wonder how that complexity has changed over the last, let's say, 3-ish
years?

